# 2012 Cruze Eco Leather interior? oooooo.... =D



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

trust me i have the brick/black leather and it looks so sick with my black LTZ and i test drove a red LTZ with the brick/black leather and boy was that a sweet looking car. go for red/black


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Blue.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

i saw the tan leather at the auto show on an LTZ it was serious!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You sure that leather offer covers two tone? When I got my Eco leather upholstered, it would have been significantly more expensive ($500ish) if I had done a two tone over just all one color.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

What color is the car going to be?


----------

